# Lamb chops marinating for tomorrow.



## JM (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I'll cook them with my slow cooker outside on the patio if its the weather operates. 

- 1/4 cup white vinegar
- 2 teaspoons of salt
- 1/2 teaspoons black pepper
- 1 tablespoon minced garlic
- 1 thinly sliced onion
- 2 tablespoons of olive oil
- 1/8 teaspoon of cinnimon
- 1/8 teaspoon of allspice


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 21, 2013)

What no Charlie Horse and Hush Puppy?


----------

